# Possible So. Cal Get Together



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone wants a mini meet? We have a lot going on up North, but nothing down South for awhile.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Heck, let's split the difference and do a CenCal meet.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

but nothig going on in central valley except heat haha...

i think a great place to do a true cen cal meet, perhaps san luis obispo?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm down for another socal meet.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> but nothig going on in central valley except heat haha...
> 
> i think a great place to do a true cen cal meet, perhaps san luis obispo?


I've been pitching San Luis Obispo for two years, no takers.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I'm down for another socal meet.


Great, a real trooper. 



Any ideas where?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

A nice shaded park with that allows bbqing


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> A nice shaded park with that allows bbqing


Sounds good, where?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I liked the park where we had our SQ Meat at Roland Heights.

... That place where we provided burnt food, while Todd provided burnt rubber


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I liked the park where we had our SQ Meat at Roland Heights.
> 
> ... That place where we provided burnt food, while Todd provided burnt rubber


Yeah, but parking was a problem.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Yeah, but parking was a problem.


It was fine after the HUGE Korean Soccer event was over


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> It was fine after the HUGE Korean Soccer event was over


Okay, but what if we hadn't gotten rid of the Baseball Team that was trying to play?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James,

If you can remember the name of the park go ahead and post it.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

San Luis Obispo would be awesome! I would be down for another socal meet especially because i couldnt make the last one


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> but nothig going on in central valley except heat haha...
> 
> i think a great place to do a true cen cal meet, perhaps san luis obispo?


candyassess


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> candyassess


Some of us don't like the *HEAT!* :z:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> If you can remember the name of the park go ahead and post it.


Rowland Heights Park


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Rowland Heights Park


Cool, when do we want to meet? :balloon:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Cool, when do we want to meet? :balloon:


this voice out in the corn field told me, "if you post it, they will come."


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> this voice out in the corn field told me, "if you post it, they will come."


I will repost for Saturday June 6th.


----------

